# freedom breeder rack cb70



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

hi just wondering if anyone has imported one and how much of a sting the shipping and import duties were?cheers


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

bump up


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

They have a distributor in italy, worth googling them probably

Chris


----------

